# Minnesota Vikings RB Adrian Peterson [warrent issued] for abusing his 4 year old



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2014)

Are these people raised by wolves?

http://houston.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/exclusive-details-on-adrian-peterson-indictment-charges/



> According to law-enforcement sources, Minnesota Vikings running back Adrian Peterson beat his 4-year-old son [with his underwear down] with a tree branch as a form of punishment this summer, an incident that allegedly resulted in multiple injuries to the child.
> 
> The beating allegedly resulted in numerous injuries to the child, including cuts and bruises to the child’s back, buttocks, ankles, legs and scrotum, along with defensive wounds to the child’s hands. Peterson then texted the boy’s mother, saying that one wound in particular would make her “mad at me about his leg. I got kinda good wit the tail end of the switch.”
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2014)

Update:  



> Fox Houston reports that Vikings running back Adrian Peterson has been indicted in Montgomery County, Texas, for reckless or negligent injury to a child. *A warrant has been issued for Peterson's arrest.*
> 
> The Vikings have deactivated Peterson for Sunday's game against New England.



http://deadspin.com/report-adrian-p...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 12, 2014)

Holy Crap, if they get rid of all the murderers, abusers,  sex offenders, and druggies they won't have a league left.

I'm not making light of the seriousness of the offenses, just that there are so many of them through the years and in the past it seems to have been swept under the carpet.

I hope more and more of them are rooted out and delt with severly.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 12, 2014)

These thugs need to be put behind bars, not paid millions.


----------



## klpca (Sep 12, 2014)

Contrast that with Philip Rivers. Great dad to all of his kids (he attends our church). An upstanding guy.

So, so sad for that little boy. Afraid of his dad at the age of four. Beaten by the person who should be protecting him.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sea Six said:


> These thugs need to be put behind bars, not paid millions.



They are not thugs. They are human being.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm wondering what a FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD could do that would warrant 10-15 hits -- even if a person believes it is ok to use this type of punishment.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Are these people raised by wolves?
> 
> http://houston.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/exclusive-details-on-adrian-peterson-indictment-charges/



Denise - these people are US - the US population. There is no "them" there.

The vast majority of US citizens will never become involved in a domestic violence situation - just as the vast majority of NFL and NBA players won't either.

The fact that some surface now and then shows US that no one is above the law of averages - no grouping of people can "assume" the statistics don't apply to them.

http://www.safehorizon.org/page/domestic-violence-statistics--facts-52.html



> The Victims
> 
> 1 in 4 women will experience domestic violence during her lifetime.
> Women experience more than 4 million physical assaults and rapes because of their partners, and men are victims of nearly 3 million physical assaults.
> ...



Sad facts indeed.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> I'm wondering what a FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD could do that would warrant 10-15 hits -- even if a person believes it is ok to use this type of punishment.



He pushed a sibling over a vido game.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 13, 2014)

*Thankfully the government stepped in.*

This kind of punishment for children by a parent used to be commonplace.  It was once thought that the government had no right to interfere with how a person raised, and punished, their children.  The law reflected this attitude for most of the history of this country until the late sixties and seventies when the people , through the government, decided to put an end to the parents "freedom" to harm their children.

Peterson was wrong in every way imaginable.  Thankfully, today there are laws against this kind of behavior.


----------



## Lets Get Going (Sep 13, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> Denise - these people are US - the US population. There is no "them" there.
> 
> The vast majority of US citizens will never become involved in a domestic violence situation - just as the vast majority of NFL and NBA players won't either.
> 
> ...





Very well said!  I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Kal (Sep 13, 2014)

But wait, Article 476 of the Bill of Rights clearly provides an exemption for his actions:

_*Article 476-Wooping Exemption.* Any person who scores 43 touchdowns during a single NFL season is exempt from any and all corporal punishment rules established by the supreme people (including Federal, State, County, City, berg, neighborhood or spouse)._

*JUST WIN BABY!!* __


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 13, 2014)

pgnewarkboy said:


> This kind of punishment for children by a parent used to be commonplace.



My Dad beat me in a similar manner when I was about 10 years old (about 1945) for stealing some baseball cards from the corner store.  I had trouble walking for about a week but I guarantee you I never stole again.  Would I have been as "impressed" if he had inflicted lesser punishment?  We will never know, but I kind of doubt it.

George


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 13, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> My Dad beat me in a similar manner when I was about 10 years old (about 1945) for stealing some baseball cards from the corner store.  I had trouble walking for about a week but I guarantee you I never stole again.  Would I have been as "impressed" if he had inflicted lesser punishment?  We will never know, but I kind of doubt it.
> 
> George


did he also do it for pushing a sibling?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 13, 2014)

There is discipline and then there's abuse. Not a fine line either.  *"Peterson estimated he “swatted” his son “10 to 15” times, but he’s not sure because he doesn’t “ever count how many pops I give my kids.” *


Also, there are growth & emotional developmental ages, too, at which the emotional scars will be deeper. Four years is a significant age. Ten years is bad enough, but four ?
Any age ?



Can't begin to tell you how many times at the hospital my fellow nurses and I formed a human ring around a child who had been "disciplined" (by a caregiver - parent or other)  in order to prevent the child from being taken out of the hospital before the MSW and BPD arrived. 

We formed a protective chain around the little bed. I've seen it first-hand.

There's a special place in hell and prison for child, animal, disabled and physically weaker abusers.

-


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 13, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> ...We formed a protective chain around the little bed.
> 
> -



Congratulations to you and your fellow working for standing up for those children.  Thank you.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 13, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Congratulations to you and your fellow working for standing up for those children.  Thank you.



Thank you.

We linked arms together and prevented a so-called "mother"  (out of control) from taking her child until protective services, the social worker and BPD could do their jobs.
He had cigarette burns on his back. 

By seeing this, he knew that he was protected and got better (had failure to thrive). I believe he was placed in foster care and then one of the nurses either fostered or adopted him. Have lost touch with my old group.

Thirty plus years ago and I always think of him when I hear stories.

So many kids do not have such happy endings.


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 13, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> My Dad beat me in a similar manner when I was about 10 years old (about 1945) for stealing some baseball cards from the corner store.  I had trouble walking for about a week but I guarantee you I never stole again.  Would I have been as "impressed" if he had inflicted lesser punishment?  We will never know, but I kind of doubt it.
> 
> George


Studies suggest that plenty of less harsh methods of discipline do work. They likely would have worked on you too.

I think anyone who thinks they have to spank or hit a child to discipline him has no business being a parent. The fact that Americans debate spanking and hitting shows many do not use evidence-based or science-based methods of parenting.

There's also evidence that spanking and hitting children who are less naturally inclined to behave well (they're more naturally defiant) actually makes their behavior worse. People point to well behaved children who are spanked as evidence spanking works but they ignore the well behaved children who aren't spanked and the poorly behaved children who are spanked.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 13, 2014)

I want to be forth-coming and say that many things about this story have stirred up some very hard memories for me. My step-father would cut a 'switch' from the yard to beat me. There were times a look in his eye would tell me he was possibly enjoying what he was doing. (Possibly the reason Petersen doesn't remember to count.) The insult to injury to me in my story is that my mother would then tell me to go sit in the bathtub with ice to make the swelling go down, not in concern for me but to prevent others from seeing what was done. At times I resented her more for her betrayal. Thankfully, through the blood and love of Jesus I have forgiven them -- but you never forget.


----------



## Patri (Sep 13, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> At times I resented her more for her betrayal. Thankfully, through the blood and love of Jesus I have forgiven them -- but you never forget.



As an adult, did you ever get to talk to them about that? It would have been an interesting conversation, if parents ever reach a point they realized they were wrong. And would admit it.


----------



## Kal (Sep 13, 2014)

Times change.  

 We all recognize that child-rearing in the 40's, 50's and 60's has changed 400% to today's approach.  Just like there was no issue whatsoever in showing your pack of Lucky Strikes or Chesterfields.  Then it went to Menthol Kools.  But fast forward 70, 60 or 50 years and everything changes.  Anyone smoking cigarettes is treated like a leper (but with weed it's pass the Dorito's  ).

 Sometimes when I see the self-indulgent Millenials I wonder if a serious 1950's  "come to Jesus" meeting with threats of behavior adjustment might somehow help.  But today's method of child rearing with only rewards and praise appears to have gone too far in the opposite pendulum direction.  I'm not suggesting belt and whips, but rather appropriate meaningful stern guidance and something more than a 5-minute "time out" might be helpful.

 My Dad worshipped the belt but that taught me a lesson in "don't be like him".  I didn't need Ann Landers or Dr. Phil to tell me how to be a parent.


----------



## arlock (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm by no means justifying Peterson's actions, but one quote I heard on the news sheds some light on it.....that was how his father disciplined him.  As someone who works in the child protective system I've learned one thing you can't argue with and that is that we learn how to be parents from our parents. If your parents (or parent and step-parent/live in partner, etc.) were in a violant relationship as you grow up, chances increase dramatically that you will either abuse or be abused.  If you were raped or molested as a child (especially males) the probability that you will be a pedophile as an adult is drastically increased.  Don't get me wrong, this doesn't happen in every case, and everyone has free will, but good or bad behaviors that we witness while our brains are developing can seem "normal" as we age, regardless of how repugnant that behavior is.


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 13, 2014)

Kal said:


> Times change.
> 
> We all recognize that child-rearing in the 40's, 50's and 60's has changed 400% to today's approach.  Just like there was no issue whatsoever in showing your pack of Lucky Strikes or Chesterfields.  Then it went to Menthol Kools.  But fast forward 70, 60 or 50 years and everything changes.  Anyone smoking cigarettes is treated like a leper (but with weed it's pass the Dorito's  ).
> 
> ...



Parenting a child requires way more work and effort, than simply spanking them into submission.  My dad opted for the lazy, latter method.  The former would've worked just fine on us.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Kal said:


> Times change.
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad worshipped the belt but that taught me a lesson in "don't be like him".  I didn't need Ann Landers or Dr. Phil to tell me how to be a parent.



  Me, too. It taught me to be the opposite of what I received as a child of the 50s & 60s ..... the mantra of "Spare the rod..................."


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm glad these cases are getting attention.  Both Rice and Peterson have done things that shouldn't be done to anyone at any time, but guess what?  They happen all the time across America.  The incidents are almost never reported.  The victims are scared and especially with children have no where to turn.  I hope we see some things change because of the added media attention.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 13, 2014)

With the incredible amount of money riding on these athletes, it's surprising that colleges don't have mandatory classes to teach the responsibilities and behavior required of the role models that they will become. Many athletes grow up in bad environments and may not know any better. When I worked for a large corporation, human resources made us attend several classes to prevent lawsuits, i.e. sexual harassment, age discrimination, etc. Colleges and professional sport teams can lose big bucks when a star athlete gets suspended or expelled.


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 14, 2014)

artringwald said:


> With the incredible amount of money riding on these athletes, it's surprising that colleges don't have mandatory classes to teach the responsibilities and behavior required of the role models that they will become. Many athletes grow up in bad environments and may not know any better. When I worked for a large corporation, human resources made us attend several classes to prevent lawsuits, i.e. sexual harassment, age discrimination, etc. Colleges and professional sport teams can lose big bucks when a star athlete gets suspended or expelled.



I'm not questioning The logic of sending them to. Behavior classes.  But I am questioning why they are role models to begin with.  It is sad if the best that I can find for my young son to look up to, is some guy who makes a living chasing an oblong ball around a grassy field, and bodyslams people into the ground to get it.  Surely there are better role models out there?


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 14, 2014)

laurac260 said:


> Parenting a child requires way more work and effort, than simply spanking them into submission.  My dad opted for the lazy, latter method.  The former would've worked just fine on us.



Agree that not spanking is more work.  Not sure that it is better.  As I posted earlier I got the crap beat out of me one time.  Deservedly so I think.  Learned my lesson.  Would I have learned as well without the beating.  Not sure.  Guess I'll never know.

George


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> Agree that not spanking is more work.  Not sure that it is better.  As I posted earlier I got the crap beat out of me one time.  Deservedly so I think.  *Learned my lesson.*  Would I have learned as well without the beating.  Not sure.  Guess I'll never know.
> 
> George



This argument is complete nonsense:  This child is *four years old*, and he didn't commit shoplifting - *he pushed one of his siblings in a tussle over a video game*.  How many times a day do you think young children push each other? 

They used to chop children's hands off with an axe if they stole something, and I bet they *learned their lesson*, but that doesn't mean it was the right thing to do.  

The justification of, "that's what my parents did to me," is exactly why child abuse is a cycle of violence that is passed down from generation to generation.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 14, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> Agree that not spanking is more work.  Not sure that it is better.  As I posted earlier I got the crap beat out of me one time.  Deservedly so I think.  Learned my lesson.  Would I have learned as well without the beating.  Not sure.  Guess I'll never know.
> 
> George



  No child, not even you who thinks you _deserved it _, _deserves_ getting the crap beat out of them. 





-


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 14, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> No child, not even you who thinks you _deserved it _, _deserves_ getting the crap beat out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1.  But I sure have met some *adults* that could use a good spanking!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2014)

laurac260 said:


> +1.  But I sure have met some *adults* that could use a good spanking!



Laura - This is really an odd thing to post in such a serious thread, especially when we are also discussing partner abuse.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 14, 2014)

laurac260 said:


> +1.  But I sure have met some *adults* that could use a good spanking!





DeniseM said:


> Laura - This is really an odd thing to post in such a serious thread, especially when we are also discussing partner abuse.



As our civilization matures and (hopefully) endures - one of the things we need to "adjust downward" is the amount of violence we visit on each other.

Just like misogynistic "jokes", racism and having to dig ones own potatoes - violence against ones own family needs to be curbed.

It STARTS with all of us saying *NO* - Just *NO*.

Thanks Denise


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 14, 2014)

While I'm a big fan of the game, some of these guys are really bad dudes, and there is no place in our society for domestic violence of any sort....never mind even trying to quantify what may be acceptable or not!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 14, 2014)

We definitely learn our disciplining techniques from our parents. Many of us may have become successful people even though we were brutally beaten. I believe that it is in spite of being beaten, not because of it. I never wanted my child to be afraid of me. One of the most ironic memories I have as a child is flinching if my mother moved to quickly around me --- it would infuriate her if I flinched when she wasn't going to slap me, so she would slap me for flinching ---- honestly. 

I had to take parenting lessons to learn to be a parent. I learned what I did not want to do from my parents, but had no idea what TO do. Parenting classes helped a lot. One of the classes was on disciplining children. 

They had seven different disciplining techniques and taught what techniques were appropriate for what behaviors. It was extraordinarily helpful. 

One of the things that I was taught was "collaborative discipline" --- having a conversation with the child to determine what the parent can do to help them control their own behavior. In one of those collaborative sessions, Jordan told me that he would mind me if I rubbed his arm. Just rubbing his arm wasn't enough, but if I said Jordan, you have to do/not do XYZ, I am rubbing your arm, he would say, "okay, Mommy" and controlled his own behavior. 

It is not necessary to use force on a child to discipline them. In the long run, I don't think that it is even helpful.

elaine


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 14, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Laura - This is really an odd thing to post in such a serious thread, especially when we are also discussing partner abuse.



Duly noted.  I really wasn't thinking ahead regarding the two threads, and though I didn't "mean anything untoward" by my comment, I won't attempt to defend myself either.

Feel free to delete my comment and the replies after


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 14, 2014)

This past Thursday evening the Pittsburgh/Baltimore football game was broadcast on CBS.  Prior to the game, James Brown delivered a powerful message to football fans about domestic violence.  If you haven't seen or heard his message, see post #80 this other Tug Thread about Ray Rice


Richard


----------



## CarolF (Sep 14, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> As our civilization matures and (hopefully) endures - one of the things we need to "adjust downward" is the amount of violence we visit on each other.
> 
> Just like misogynistic "jokes", racism and having to dig ones own potatoes - violence against ones own family needs to be curbed.
> 
> It STARTS with all of us saying *NO* - Just *NO*.





When good non-violent men stand up and say that violence is not OK, when they take action to intervene, they become positive male role models for our societies.  

So good to see the TUG men in this thread take the time to 'stand up'.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 14, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> This past Thursday evening the Pittsburgh/Baltimore football game was broadcast on CBS.  Prior to the game, James Brown delivered a powerful message to football fans about domestic violence.  If you haven't seen or heard his message, see post #80 this other Tug Thread about Ray Rice
> 
> 
> Richard



As wonderful as that is and as much as adults say the role models for children should be real heroes rather than athletes, the children still levitate to athletes and movie/entertainment types.

If we can figure out how to sway their minds we might make some progress.

As much as I liked Jim Brown as a youth, I never tried to emulate him or considered him a hero. 

Madison Ave is very powerful and want kids to look up to these types so they buy all the junk being offered.

How do we change that cycle?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 14, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> As wonderful as that is and as much as adults say the role models for children should be real heroes rather than athletes, the children still levitate to athletes and movie/entertainment types.
> 
> If we can figure out how to sway their minds we might make some progress.
> 
> ...



Hi John,

Just a heads up - different Jim Brown.


Richard


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 15, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Just a heads up - different Jim Brown.
> 
> ...



Yes, I was refering to Jim Brown, the greatest running back of his time.  

I enjoy listening to James 'Brown on the pregame broadcasts.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 15, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I enjoy listening to James 'Brown on the pregame broadcasts.



I prefer his music myself.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure if this should be in a separate thread, but I think I'll post it here to offset some of the brutal actions of another player.

Devon Still ........... you might have heard of him recently, but without enough coverage IMHO. 
The Bengals are now my second favorite team.

What a true Dad does.

http://www.today.com/news/cincinnat...on-still-help-him-support-daughter-1D80133956

http://mashable.com/2014/09/11/nfl-devon-still-jerseys/   and

http://proplayerinsiders.com/nfl-pl...tills-daughter-leahs-fight-cancer-gift-favor/


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like AP has finalized a plea bargain today.  Has he suffered enough punishment?  In my view he has, but I can understand both viewpoints.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...r-charge-felony-child-abuse-charge-avoid-jail

.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2014)

What punishment has he suffered?



> Peterson, who has been paid his full salary of nearly $5.3 million in his absence


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 4, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> What punishment has he suffered?



Not playing half the season so far, and he'll face a pretty hefty fine from the NFL.  At this point, how do you think he should be punished further?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2014)

didnt he also lose a ton of endorsement contracts?  most notably from nike?

id guess in just that alone his actual monetary fine well exceeded any other case of this nature in history.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2014)

And then there is this:  





> *Sham charity*
> 
> The report also called into question Peterson's philanthropy.* The All Day Foundation*, set up with the stated goal of helping at-risk children, showed $247,064 in total revenue on its 2011 financial report and reportedly donated to three listed organizations. The fourth recipient on the financial report was marked as "clothing for needy families" with an "unknown" number of recipients.
> 
> ...



OK - so they say that using harsh physical punishment is the "way he was raised, and he didn't know any better."  That is probably true - but, did he also not know that you shouldn't steal from charity?

And how about this use of charitable funds:



> Peterson accused of rape at a hotel
> 
> Peterson was the subject of a lengthy police investigation after a night at a hotel involving "drinking, arguing and sex." Peterson and two relatives, including his brother, were with four women "in various pairs," according to the Star-Tribune. According to Peterson's other relative who was present, the hotel was *paid for by a credit card in the name of Peterson's company, All Day, Inc. *



And of course there was the *previous charge of child abuse*:



> The developments came as CNN affilaite KHOU reported that Peterson allegedly abused *another* one of his children -- a 4-year-old son.
> 
> Sources told KHOU that the mother of the child filed a complaint with Child Protective Services in Texas because she alleged that Peterson beat the child, while visiting his father at his Houston-area home.
> 
> According to the report, text messages between Peterson and the boy's mother show that Peterson admitted disciplining the child, but he claims the child hit his head on the car seat in the process.



I have no use for the guy….

But, of course, if he loses his job, that would also punish his 6 children, with the 6 different women, that he is paying child support for...


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 4, 2014)

*College*

Maybe if everyone that goes to college was actually forced to attend classes, do the work, and not be given a pass would actually learn something.  Usually, people learn things from others around them.
Peterson is a great back, I just wish he was also a great father.  
Like most kids in the fifties I was hit pretty hard with a belt.  I hated it but learned from it too.  Neither of our two kids have ever been hit by anything and all I ever have heard is how great our kids are.  We tried setting examples and finding other ways.  Surprising what love can do!
Bart


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2014)

I learned a long time ago not to judge how someone else raises a child I have no interaction with.  I will admit to judging those who bring out their little hellions in public and it is very clear no discipline, respect or moral value is instilled upon the child at any level.  you all know exactly what im talking about =)

I firmly believe there are children FAR worse off that would benefit from attention/action/etc than petersons 6 kids.  (and that would trade places with them in a second).


----------



## CarolF (Nov 5, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> I learned a long time ago not to judge how someone else raises a child I have no interaction with.  I will admit to judging those who bring out their little hellions in public and it is very clear no discipline, respect or moral value is instilled upon the child at any level.  you all know exactly what im talking about =)
> 
> I firmly believe there are children FAR worse off that would benefit from attention/action/etc than petersons 6 kids.  (and that would trade places with them in a second).



Pardon?  

I'm sure I have misunderstood.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 5, 2014)

Have we given to much power to children, the social media and the legal system to raise our children ?


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 5, 2014)

One would think that with all this modern wisdom towards the "positive" discipline approach that things would be much improved today?  All I know is that classroom behavior, youth crime, etc, has gotten far worse.  Hmmm... Everyone can blame what they want, and explain it away, but all I know for sure is that is we are a lot worse off today.  

Please don't think I'm excusing Peterson in this matter.  There is no doubt he crossed the line here and deserves punishment.  The question is how much punishment?  IMO I think we've crossed that threshold now.

.


----------



## Tia (Nov 5, 2014)

They told their kids they ate all their Halloween candy is kind of telling if you ask me anyway

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NDkVx9AzSY


----------

